# Chandler for Okafor deal in the works? UPDATE-Done deal



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4359609


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Chandler for Okafor deal in the works?*

Something about this is funny to me. Okafor is one of the most rock-steady big men in the league that no one knows about. A move to the Hornets is exactly what he needs. The Hornets would undoubtedly give up more, though. Maybe Posey goes to the Bobcats in exchange for VladRad as well? The Hornets did try to get Radmanovic a few years back, and Larry Brown must love Posey's defense. Plus, it would save the Hornets some money.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Chandler for Okafor deal in the works?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Something about this is funny to me. Okafor is one of the most rock-steady big men in the league that no one knows about. A move to the Hornets is exactly what he needs. The Hornets would undoubtedly give up more, though. Maybe Posey goes to the Bobcats in exchange for VladRad as well? The Hornets did try to get Radmanovic a few years back, and Larry Brown must love Posey's defense. Plus, it would save the Hornets some money.


I keep thinking other players could be involved.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Chandler for Okafor deal in the works?*

It doesn't make a lot of sense as is.I think a straight up deal favors the hornets if slightly,but the problem is that Okafor isn't really a center.Of course his problem in the position is the same as Chandler's and he's a better defender than Chandler.Neither of them can handle legit low post centers,but then there aren't many of those guys around.If Chandler is going to be hurt all the time this is a no brainer for NOH


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Chandler for Okafor deal in the works?*

Yeah this deal really don't make sense for Charlotte, unless they are in cost cutting mode. I would hope this would kill the rumor about the Hornets bleeding money down here in NO, but I definitely won't hold my breathe.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Chandler for Okafor deal in the works?*

Really if Charlotte is going to do this deal they shouldn't have ever extended Okafor.If you didn't want to pay the guy then just go ahead and say so instead of doing it and then changing your mind ten months later.This probably means that Bob Johnson's losing even more money than people think he is.

I really hope Chandler fails his physical.I want to see hornets improve,but this looks like a catastrophe for Charlotte.If they stand pat they probably make the playoffs.If you do this and Chandler continues to be injured you're collecting a lot of lottery balls.If they wanted to move Okafor they certainly could do better than this.Chandler's trade value is a lot less than Okafor right now.


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Chandler for Okafor deal in the works?*

I really hope the FO gets Nazr Mohammed thrown into the deal in exchange for Posey.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Chandler for Okafor deal in the works?*

I actually like the deal from a basketball perspective and from a financial perspective. Okafor is the ever-so-slightly better defender who also happens to be a little better offensively. The only advantage Chandler has is a small one in rebounding. Emeka will stay healthy more often and will wind up a good fit in New Orleans.

Also, if you just consider him a free agent pick up for the summer of 2011, the Hornets did nothing but help their cap situation. This signing will result in some immediate savings this year and next.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Chandler for Okafor deal in the works?*



RollWithEm said:


> I actually like the deal from a basketball perspective and from a financial perspective. Okafor is the ever-so-slightly better defender who also happens to be a little better offensively. The only advantage Chandler has is a small one in rebounding. Emeka will stay healthy more often and will wind up a good fit in New Orleans.
> 
> *Also, if you just consider him a free agent pick up for the summer of 2011*, the Hornets did nothing but help their cap situation. This signing will result in some immediate savings this year and next.


That's the way I look at it. Both TC and Peja come off the books that summer so we'd have alot of money to spend. Hornets must think they wouldn't be able to get anyone better than Okafor in free agency so they might as well go ahead and make this deal. Once 2011-12 hits, I think we are effectively overpaying for Okafor based on his contract...but there's not much you can do about that. The Hornets would likely have to overpay for a highly pursued free agent to come here anyway (ala Peja several years ago and Posey last year). We will still have Peja's expiring to sign another free agent.

I've never seen much upside or potential in Okafor but he's solid and you know what you are going to get from him. There's something to be said for that. He moves differently on the offensive end than Chandler so it will be interesting to see how he works with CP3. I don't think this changes much our position in the Western Conference this year but 3 years down the line could be a very positive move. I'm not sure I'd take Okafor over a healthy TC but I would take him over a Chandler that has major injury concerns, which is exactly what we had.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

CP3 talks about trade


----------



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

If I've understood right, there was also Bobcats' first round pick involved.. I would say this was a nice little trade for Hornets.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyreke said:


> If I've understood right, there was also Bobcats' first round pick involved.. I would say this was a nice little trade for Hornets.


I hadn't heard that. Link?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

No, I don't think a pick was involved. Another site had a misprint and I think people ran away with it.


----------

